# Live Division pics



## noodles (Mar 16, 2008)

Courtesy of the Metal Fiance, from our show last night.

noodlesatf/Jaxx03162008 - Photobucket - Video and Image Hosting


----------



## B Lopez (Mar 16, 2008)

the t-shirt....


----------



## Metal Ken (Mar 16, 2008)

Wow, is the Sii-7 gonna replace the V? 

Badass pics, btw \m/


----------



## WarriorOfMetal (Mar 16, 2008)

B Lopez said:


> the t-shirt....



perfect as SR guitarist


----------



## noodles (Mar 16, 2008)

Metal Ken said:


> Wow, is the Sii-7 gonna replace the V?



Yep. It is the far better guitar. I love playing the V, but tonally it is not in the same league.


----------



## DelfinoPie (Mar 16, 2008)

That bass is so fucking greeeeeeen!


----------



## noodles (Mar 16, 2008)

B Lopez said:


> the t-shirt....



Our bassist didn't see it until well after we were off stage. The whole front row was laughing, I totally got him.


----------



## zimbloth (Mar 16, 2008)

noodles said:


> Yep. It is the far better guitar. I love playing the V, but tonally it is not in the same league.



Cool pics. The 'new' guitar looks sweet. 

Perhaps the V just needs a different pickup? I know you're set on the Duncans but perhaps a BKP or something you haven't tried before could get the V on another level? It just sucks to hear you don't like it as much as your new one.


----------



## budda (Mar 16, 2008)

nice pics!

dave, you have a big forehead


----------



## Apophis (Mar 16, 2008)

Great


----------



## noodles (Mar 16, 2008)

zimbloth said:


> Perhaps the V just needs a different pickup? I know you're set on the Duncans but perhaps a BKP or something you haven't tried before could get the V on another level? It just sucks to hear you don't like it as much as your new one.



Playing it acoustically, you can just tell that it isn't the same as the Sii-7. Don't get me wrong, it is still a great guitar, but it is not an amazing guitar. It is like the difference between a USA Jackson, and a Custom Shop Jackson.

Rob was telling me that he really feels like everything came together for him last year, and now he is just churning out the level of instruments that he has been wanting to build his whole life. He actually sounded excited on the phone, like someone who just won the lottery or figured out some complicated problem.


----------



## zimbloth (Mar 16, 2008)

That's cool. I guess that explains why I wasn't really in love with the original 7-string he made for me. I'm sure if I got one now I'd adore it


----------



## noodles (Mar 16, 2008)

It is still a great guitar, and the Alnico 8 I threw in the Custom really helped bring it alive. The Sii-7 is one of those rare guitars that just has the "alive" quality to it. I've been waiting my whole life to own something like this. Mike loves it, and I didn't think he'd ever find anything he liked as much as the Soloist. It makes him want a long scale instrument.


----------



## playstopause (Mar 16, 2008)

Great shit right there.


----------



## El Caco (Mar 16, 2008)

noodles said:


> Our bassist didn't see it until well after we were off stage. The whole front row was laughing, I totally got him.







noodles said:


> Yep. It is the far better guitar. I love playing the V, but tonally it is not in the same league.



Sell me the V


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Mar 16, 2008)

what scale is the sii-7?
and what color is that on it? it looks way badass under those lights. it just looks black in every other picture.


----------



## noodles (Mar 16, 2008)

s7eve said:


> Sell me the V



Fuck off. 



ShawnFjellstad said:


> what scale is the sii-7?
> and what color is that on it? it looks way badass under those lights. it just looks black in every other picture.



It is a 27" scale, and is a emerald green/black flip-flop paintjob.


----------



## El Caco (Mar 16, 2008)

It was worth a try.


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Mar 16, 2008)

noodles said:


> Fuck off.
> 
> 
> 
> It is a 27" scale, and is a emerald green/black flip-flop paintjob.



awesome. i'm fighting some kxk GAS right now.
i'm waiting for the basic model sii-7 to come out, and i'm thinking that color + maple fretboard.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Mar 16, 2008)

Cool shit, Dave. Looks like a blast.  Love that shirt. 


I need one that says "Bitch tits."


----------



## Chris (Mar 16, 2008)

James looks so happy! 

Site note: Mike, if you ever need a kidney or a blood transfusion, I'll swap you for your Soloist. Damn that thing is fucking gorgeous.


----------



## ajdehoogh (Mar 16, 2008)

noodles said:


> Our bassist didn't see it until well after we were off stage. The whole front row was laughing, I totally got him.


 

'Twas true. Dave had a different shirt on just prior to their set. Then had a "wardrobe malfunction". Had to change shirts obviously to this.  Hell, Dave was actually taller than the rest of the band when he was up on the riser. 

Btw, Dave what ended up being the reason of the sound cutoff on the last song?


----------



## Michael (Mar 16, 2008)

Awesome pic's.  I agree with Chris, that Soloist is sweet.


----------



## jacksonplayer (Mar 16, 2008)

ajdehoogh said:


> Btw, Dave what ended up being the reason of the sound cutoff on the last song?



I was standing just a few feet back from the stage, and it looked like Dave's wireless unit crapped out. He hurriedly plugged in a cable, I believe.

BTW, the Sii-7 prototype totally exploded out of the speakers compared to the V-7 or Dave's old Jackson Stars. This was the first time in the numerous times I've seen Division play that Dave stood out in the mix more than Mike.

P.S.--the new material kicks ass.


----------



## ohio_eric (Mar 16, 2008)

Epic 

I must see Division someday. 

If/when I get a KXK it will be 27" scale. After playing my 26.5" Schecters for a while I really get the advantages of longer scale lengths for sevens. Dave's guitar with a trem and a neck pickup would kick serious face.


----------



## Michael (Mar 16, 2008)

Keeping the shirt in mind, this picture is hilarious.


----------



## ajdehoogh (Mar 16, 2008)

jacksonplayer said:


> I was standing just a few feet back from the stage, and it looked like Dave's wireless unit crapped out. He hurriedly plugged in a cable, I believe..


 

Yeah I was only like a person or so back. It looked like when he was stomping down really damn hard right by his wah like he knocked out the plug or something. 



jacksonplayer said:


> BTW, the Sii-7 prototype totally exploded out of the speakers compared to the V-7 or Dave's old Jackson Stars. This was the first time in the numerous times I've seen Division play that Dave stood out in the mix more than Mike.
> 
> P.S.--the new material kicks ass.


 
^ That's true about Dave standing out from Mike in the mix, comparatively. From the previous times I've seen 'em. But may have been because I was on his side of the stage.


----------



## Oogadee Boogadee (Mar 16, 2008)

Chris said:


> James looks so happy!
> 
> Site note: Mike, if you ever need the hiv, I'll swap fluids with your weiner. Damn that thing is fucking gorgeous.



sometimes when we start a song and i'm all relaxed, i think to myself, somebody better get a picture of my 'calm face' for once.


----------



## noodles (Mar 16, 2008)

jacksonplayer said:


> I was standing just a few feet back from the stage, and it looked like Dave's wireless unit crapped out. He hurriedly plugged in a cable, I believe.



That's exactly what happened. I guess I jarred it too much, and knocked something around inside of it. I haven't checked it yet, but it definitely wasn't anything like a dying battery, since it just cut completely out.


----------



## noodles (Mar 16, 2008)

This is why Mike Gong took our promo photos for the upcoming album. He just sent me these two as a teaser. He is an AWESOME photographer.


----------



## zimbloth (Mar 16, 2008)

noodles said:


> This is why Mike Gong took our promo photos for the upcoming album. He just sent me these two as a teaser. He is an AWESOME photographer.



Yeah man those are pretty sweet.


----------



## noodles (Mar 17, 2008)

www.shadowflood.com :: The Warparty

Awesome. Mike Gong is just beyond awesome. 

Make sure to check out Malone's oddball Washburn V. It was roughly two inches thick.


----------



## ajdehoogh (Mar 17, 2008)

noodles said:


> That's exactly what happened. I guess I jarred it too much, and knocked something around inside of it. I haven't checked it yet, but it definitely wasn't anything like a dying battery, since it just cut completely out.


 
Ah okay. You were bumping and knocking it around.


----------



## eaeolian (Mar 17, 2008)

Best pic of Dave...EVAR:


----------



## Michael (Mar 17, 2008)




----------



## Oogadee Boogadee (Mar 17, 2008)

noodles said:


>




this reminds me of your former days as a pro beach volleyball player....


----------



## noodles (Mar 17, 2008)

Oogadee Boogadee said:


> this reminds me of your former days as a pro beach volleyball player....



False. The net was way to far over my head.


----------



## noodles (Mar 17, 2008)

eaeolian said:


> Best pic of Dave...EVAR:



That actually was really funny. I wish I could find one of them holding the AARP sign up in front of you.


----------



## metalfiend666 (Mar 17, 2008)

Cool pics Dave 

The Sii-7 proto looks bigger than a bass on you though


----------



## noodles (Mar 17, 2008)

Oh, the V looked much bigger. The longer scale, plus the deep (21st fret) body joint, makes it look way long for a Strat shape. I usually hate Strat shapes standing up, so I think that is what makes it so appealing to me.


----------



## metalfiend666 (Mar 17, 2008)

Can't Rob just make you 3/4 guitars?


----------



## Metal Ken (Mar 17, 2008)

So i hear ron likes to shine poles.


----------



## noodles (Mar 17, 2008)

metalfiend666 said:


> Can't Rob just make you 3/4 guitars?



I'll make sure your guitar has the Noodles semen in the paintjob: The Noodles DNA model.


----------



## ohio_eric (Mar 17, 2008)

[sign]^EWWWW[/sign]


----------



## 7 Dying Trees (Mar 18, 2008)

eaeolian said:


> Best pic of Dave...EVAR:


----------



## 7 Dying Trees (Mar 18, 2008)

noodles said:


> I'll make sure your guitar has the Noodles semen in the paintjob: The Noodles DNA model.


Add a bit of blood and you'll have a metallica sig


----------

